# Zostavax and Medicare and GA or GX modifier



## suzannereed (Jan 26, 2011)

I am confused about this issue.  I know that Medicare Part B doesn't cover the Zostavax vaccine.  But I think Medicare Part D does.  My doctor got an ABN signed and I want to bill for the vaccine and the administration of the vaccine.  Do I use a Ga (Waiver of Liability Statement issued as required by payer policy) or do I use the new modifier GX (notice of liability issued, valuntary uner payer policy) to be used to report when a voluntary ABN was issued for a service?  I am leaning towards the new GX modifier, but I would really appreciate any advice on this.   I have the MLN Matters from CMS for 2/19/10 effective date 4/1/10 number MM6563 revised, but I am uncertain as to which modifier applies.  Please help.


----------

